# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Hej , Hrvatska rodilišta?!!?

## superx

Planira li udruga Roda turneju po rodilištima uskoro, mislim da u tekstovima na portalu ima nešto zastarjelih inf, a i otvoreno je privatno....  Ono tipa razgovori uu Zadarskom rodilištu, opširno i jasno.. Mislim da Petrova i Vinogradska  pa i Sv Duh zaslužuju novije tekstove .... a i rodilišta diljem lijepe naše.

----------


## zloćko

rodilište u brodu je ok samo da je pojedino osoblje malo pristojnije i susretljivije jer nije bas svima lako poslije poroda a posebno bi naglasila da povedu racuna o higijeni tuseva u sobama rodilja novi su al su full PRLJAVI!

----------


## habibi

baš sam htjela upitati Rode ima li u pripremi kakav update tekstova o hrvatskim rodilištima, kad tamo već otvorena tema! U 8 godina otkad su tekstovi se valjda neki vrabac promijenio, ili nije...  :?

----------


## Tončica007

Evo da se i ja požalim, nedavno sam krenula na tečaj za trudnice u KB Osijek, kada smo predavače pitali u vezi nekih stvari navedenih u vašem tekstu o osiječkom rodilištu začudili smo se koliko ima kontradiktornih stvari. Rodilje su cijelo vrijeme obavezno prištekane na CTG jer ne posjeduju mobilni kardiotokograf, nije dozvoljeno unositi u rađaonu vodu i hranu niti će rodilja dobiti vodu na zahtjev jer ne daju piti za vrijeme poroda, brijanje i klizma se ne mogu odbiti, osoblje baš i nije raspoloženo za prirodan porod, loptu ne upotrebljavaju jer kako je uvaženi dr. koji je predavao rekao njemu su to gluposti te lopte, stolice i ostalo, pupčana vrpca se reže odmah, epizotomija se radi obavezno u desnu stranu što je samo po sebi dokaz da se ne radi na indikaciju jer se ona izvršava tamo gdje je tkivo pokazalo napetost, nemoguće da bi baš svima puklo baš u desno...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  , a najjače mi jekad je pričao... onda vas malo recnemo ali vi to ni ne osjetite, kad porodite beu dobijete jednu injekciju za izbacivanje posteljice ali vi to ni ne primjetite... pa šta taj čovjek laprda... ne osjetite, ne primjetite... sve rade mimo rodilje i nitko joj ništa ne govori, još se hvale kako smo glupe pa ne skužimo što nam sve uvale na prepad   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Tako da ažuriranje tih podataka je hitno i neophodno, tečaj je obavezan ako netko želi biti s rodiljom na porodu i košta 400 kn i ne priznaju nijedan drugi osim svoga a čak daju potvrdnicu za tečaj čim se uplati novac, znači dođete na jedno predavanje, date lovu i to je to... što opet samo za sebe govori koliko im je stalo do prirodnog poroda i koliki su prijatelji djece... Joj sad sam pošizila...
Znam da nisu Rode krive za to ali nije lijepo otići tamo i pred punom predavaonicom ispasti kreten jer vas doktor s telećim pogledom pita A ODAKLE VAM TO???

----------


## Tončica007

> U 8 godina otkad su tekstovi se valjda neki vrabac promijenio, ili nije...  :?


Promijenilo se promijenilo ali bit će na gore, barem što se Osijeka tiče ali mi se čini nemoguće da je onda uopće i bilo tako dobro a sada da je ovako loše... Problem je u tome što oni iz rodilišta mogu napričati što ih je volja a kad stigne rodilja sve se okrene i kreće njihova rutina, sve je divno, bajno i krasno za medije a za pacijentice koma...

----------


## Svea

> Evo da se i ja požalim, nedavno sam krenula na tečaj za trudnice u KB Osijek, kada smo predavače pitali u vezi nekih stvari navedenih u vašem tekstu o osiječkom rodilištu začudili smo se koliko ima kontradiktornih stvari. Rodilje su cijelo vrijeme obavezno prištekane na CTG jer ne posjeduju mobilni kardiotokograf, nije dozvoljeno unositi u rađaonu vodu i hranu niti će rodilja dobiti vodu na zahtjev jer ne daju piti za vrijeme poroda, brijanje i klizma se ne mogu odbiti, osoblje baš i nije raspoloženo za prirodan porod, loptu ne upotrebljavaju jer kako je uvaženi dr. koji je predavao rekao njemu su to gluposti te lopte, stolice i ostalo, pupčana vrpca se reže odmah, epizotomija se radi obavezno u desnu stranu što je samo po sebi dokaz da se ne radi na indikaciju jer se ona izvršava tamo gdje je tkivo pokazalo napetost, nemoguće da bi baš svima puklo baš u desno...     , a najjače mi jekad je pričao... onda vas malo recnemo ali vi to ni ne osjetite, kad porodite beu dobijete jednu injekciju za izbacivanje posteljice ali vi to ni ne primjetite... pa šta taj čovjek laprda... ne osjetite, ne primjetite... sve rade mimo rodilje i nitko joj ništa ne govori, još se hvale kako smo glupe pa ne skužimo što nam sve uvale na prepad     
> Tako da ažuriranje tih podataka je hitno i neophodno, tečaj je obavezan ako netko želi biti s rodiljom na porodu i košta 400 kn i ne priznaju nijedan drugi osim svoga a čak daju potvrdnicu za tečaj čim se uplati novac, znači dođete na jedno predavanje, date lovu i to je to... što opet samo za sebe govori koliko im je stalo do prirodnog poroda i koliki su prijatelji djece... Joj sad sam pošizila...
> Znam da nisu Rode krive za to ali nije lijepo otići tamo i pred punom predavaonicom ispasti kreten jer vas doktor s telećim pogledom pita A ODAKLE VAM TO???


Ajme, baš je ovo žalosno. Vidjeti da stvari idu na gore. Uh.
Da, jasno mi je da se čovjek može osjećati kao bedak kad ima krive, zastarjele ili nepotpune informacije. 

No, ponekad zaboravljamo jednu činenicu, a to je da su "Rode" ili mogu isto tako reći - majke koje volontiraju u "Rodi" - jako jako vrijedne i uz sve svoje obaveze koje imaju, uspiju jako puno toga odvolonitrati. Na tome im već dugo skidam kapu. Obzirom da im je dijapazon djelovanja prilično širok, a bilo je i puno evenata (Mliječna konferencija, Dan za roditelje, sada je u organizaciji ParamanaDoula - interesantno baš za one koje zanimaju porodi (dođite na predavanje 21.1.2010 u Europski dom)), neke stvari su se neopravdano zapustile (ili možda opravdano???)

Ma zapravo sam htjela reći da su sve žene i muškarci, majke i očevi... ili oni koji to namjeravaju postati... dobro došli doprinjeti ovoj Udruzi. Ovakve informacije su vrlo vrijedne i zaista motiviraju da se hitno provjeri situacija. No, i za to treba ljudi. 

Osobno sam relativno nedavno shvatila koliko sam zahvalna "Rodama" na svemu što sam naučila i dobila kroz ovaj portal i forum... i stoga se pridružila - da na svoj način, kako ja znam, pomognem i odvolontiram gdje stignem, znam i mogu.

----------


## momze

> baš sam htjela upitati Rode ima li u pripremi kakav update tekstova o hrvatskim rodilištima, kad tamo već otvorena tema! U 8 godina otkad su tekstovi se valjda neki vrabac promijenio, ili nije...  :?


cure, poceli smo jucer raditi na ovome.  :Smile: 
dakle, krecemo sa kontaktiranjem rodilista i nadamo se da cemo za dva-tri mjeseca (zavisno o volji rodilista da odgovore na nasa pitanja) imati azurirane tekstove.

----------


## habibi

> Promijenilo se promijenilo ali bit će na gore, barem što se Osijeka tiče ali mi se čini nemoguće da je onda uopće i bilo tako dobro a sada da je ovako loše... Problem je u tome što oni iz rodilišta mogu napričati što ih je volja a kad stigne rodilja sve se okrene i kreće njihova rutina, sve je divno, bajno i krasno za medije a za pacijentice koma...


već sam si olakšala dušu na temu udruga u medijima glede licemjerja liječnika kad daju izjave za javnost. ne shvaćaju odakle te fame o hrvatskim rodilištima...
http://www.roda.hr/forum/threads/533...-kod-ku%C4%87e

----------

